# Lake Thunderbird In Oklahoma?



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone has stayed at Lake Thunderbird State Park in Oklahoma? We need to go to Norman to check out the college for our son, and instead of staying in a motel







we would like to stay in our own "home" while there. Does anyone know if Lake T is a good place to spend a few days? We have looked at their web site and it is really hard to tell what it is like. There seem to be several places to camp. Which ones have full hookups and are good? Or, is there another place near Norman that is also good to stay? Thanks!
Four4RVing


----------



## rooster6 (Jul 17, 2006)

Just happened across this site and your post. Yes, Thunderbird is a pretty good camping spot. A friend of mine takes her small RV there every chance she gets and has no complaints. Not sure what you are used to, but I think you will find it adequate. Hope it works out for you. Drop me a line if you need directions at [email protected]
Rooster


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Lake T is nice. It's not a Corps park, like most lake CGs in OK, but is a private CG.

There are tons of stuff to do, but it can get pretty crowded on weekends in the summer.

Lake Thunderbird

You may want to check out Arcadia Lake as well. It's a Corps Park with full hooks, and is farily new. The lake is actually a resevoir for Edmond, Oklahoma, just north of OKC. Just 30 miles or so north of Norman on I-35.

Arcadia Lake

Good luck, hope it works out.

GO SOONERS!


----------



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks for the advice on the CG's! I didn't know a state park could privately owned. I looked at the Arcadia Lake website, it looks nice, but couldn't find any pictures.  I will have to check on that more.

And welcome, Rooster6! Hope you will post often and add your "two cents" worth from time to time (or is it now $1.50 to help with gas prices???)









Four


----------



## rooster6 (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks! And by the way, there is an RV park very close to the OU campus on 12th street near Classen. I believe it is called Sooner Mobile Home and RV park. No lake view, but within walking distance of campus.
Rooster


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Just got back from OU last week. Wish I'd known that Lake Thunderbird's campground was so nice. We stayed in Duncan, about an hour and a half away just to be near relatives. Had a great tour and met up with Bob Stoops at the indoor practice field. He called us over to chat and was very nice!


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Four4RVing said:


> Thanks for the advice on the CG's! I didn't know a state park could privately owned. I looked at the Arcadia Lake website, it looks nice, but couldn't find any pictures. I will have to check on that more.
> 
> And welcome, Rooster6! Hope you will post often and add your "two cents" worth from time to time (or is it now $1.50 to help with gas prices???)
> 
> ...


I just at Lake Arcadia yesterday. It is a nice place. But, it is around 45-50 minute drive to Norman, without trush hour traffic.

Lake Thurderbird is as nice as Lake Arcadia. Lake T also has horseback riding, if interested. This CG is about 20 minutes from OU.

Steve


----------



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks, Steve! That is good to know. Do you know if the campground we want at Lake Thunderbird is Little Axe? We saw the state park map and that looks to be the only place that might have full hookups at the Lake? Thanks - we are wanting to go in a little less than 2 weeks, do you think we need to reserve a spot?


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh, yeah, you'll want reserves. You know us okies and land have a storied history.

Sooner=better.


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

shake1969 said:


> Oh, yeah, you'll want reserves. You know us okies and land have a storied history.
> 
> Sooner=better.


I agree with Shake, you need to reserve it asap. I am pretty sure you need the Little Ax, but not positive. I would ask when you call them.

Good Luck!

Steve


----------



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

shake1969 said:


> Oh, yeah, you'll want reserves. You know us okies and land have a storied history.
> 
> Sooner=better.


LOL







how could I forget my history? And I thought that was all in the past!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Umm, hope this story about them finding a skull in Lake Thunderbird won't mess up your trip....

Boy Finds Skull

Stay out of the water,


----------



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

Ewww!







Maybe a nice hotel in Norman then?


----------



## 4kidsmom (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi,

I am a newbe here, but we are from the OKC area. I will admit that we have never camped at Lake Thunderbird but we don't go there because the lake is OKie red mud and one of the worst lakes in Oklahoma.
However, it is in a pretty area, so if you are just going to camp and not plan to use the lake, it should be fine.

Lake Murry, Arbuckle Lake and the Chickasaw National Park are all less than an hour south of Norman. I have not been here either but have heard good reports about the Wes Watkins Reservoir, but again have no first hand experience.

There is a very nice B&B, the Montford Inn, that I would highly recommend if you decide to leave the camper at home.

Hope you like OU, I am partial as an OU grad. Sooner born and Sooner bred etc.









Lori


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

4kidsmom said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a newbe here, but we are from the OKC area. I will admit that we have never camped at Lake Thunderbird but we don't go there because the lake is OKie red mud and one of the worst lakes in Oklahoma.
> However, it is in a pretty area, so if you are just going to camp and not plan to use the lake, it should be fine.
> ...


Welcome to the site. It is nice to have another Okie on board.

Steve


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

* Ah, yes, September is coming!!! *


----------



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

4kidsmom said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a newbe here, but we are from the OKC area. I will admit that we have never camped at Lake Thunderbird but we don't go there because the lake is OKie red mud and one of the worst lakes in Oklahoma.
> However, it is in a pretty area, so if you are just going to camp and not plan to use the lake, it should be fine.
> ...


Lori,

Thanks so much for the info - it is much appreciated!!! We have decided not to camp after all - my husband and younger son are going to stay home and I will be taking our 'senior' to OU. That means, hotel








We got to tour the campus last summer, but it was pretty quick, so we are going to take our time! So maybe we can try the places you mentioned later or next year. It is always nice to get good recommendations! And welcome to the Forum!
Cindi


----------

